# Bluefin on stand-up



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

For those of us stuck at the dock I thought I'd share someone else's tournament story. Congratulations to Scott Cherones and crew on the ABSOFISHINGLUTELY for releasing a Bluefin last week during the Orange Beach tournament. The report is they found a school of bluefins, hooked four at once with two breaking off quickly. Third fish fought for an hour before breaking an 80-pound custom rod. Fourth fish was hooked on a custom bent-butt stand-up 80 spooled with 100lb test. Fight went on for six hours before successfully releasing him. Scott estimated him to be over 800 lbs.

Quite a feat without the benefit of a chair!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I watched the video on his phone. great catch 7 miles south of Marlin. He said now he does not have to book a trip to Prince Edward Island to catch a giant


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

No stamp or the season closed for harvest?


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Season closed May 1


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's how the East coast guys do it but many of them are starting to use spinning rods with poppers/stick baits. Any BFT in the GOM is a note worthy catch!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Kim said:


> That's how the East coast guys do it but many of them are starting to use spinning rods with poppers/stick baits. Any BFT in the GOM is a note worthy catch!


Apples to oranges. Not only are they fighting fish about a quarter of the 800# variety, but also they are doing so in 1-200' of water; not 8000.


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Apples to oranges. Not only are they fighting fish about a quarter of the 800# variety, but also they are doing so in 1-200' of water; not 8000.


yessir - big difference.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Relax guys I just said they are doing it there not here and I did say any BFT is note worthy in the GOM. Keep things in perspective. FYI they are taking some huge BFT on spinning gear there and yes it helps because the depths are shallower.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oltLZceWJAw

Is this it?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great accomplishment. 

What those east coast Bluefin lack in ability to sound they make up for in repeated long runs and ridiculous circling causing you to chase your tail. The GPS screen looks funny afterward


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Really impressive. I wish I wasn't so old and beat up. I need a chair for that sort of action:thumbup:

A friend suggested I take a lawn chair to the railroad crossing and throw a topwatter at a passing train with full drag on the reel. he said I'd get the experience without the cost


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

kim said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oltlzcewjaw
> 
> is this it?


yes!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Soooo why am I watching a video of a video..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

That's one hell of an accomplishment!!!!


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Chris V said:


> Great accomplishment.
> 
> What those east coast Bluefin lack in ability to sound they make up for in repeated long runs and ridiculous circling causing you to chase your tail. The GPS screen looks funny afterward



This is true. I have caught giants (true giants up to 600) in both 20' and 2000'. 20' is not a typo. I will take a cold deep water fish anyday because when they are shallow they run like scalded cats. Deep they just hang out until they die. :thumbsup: And if you hang them in the back of the throat thats just a bonus that shortens the fight :yes:


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Do bluefin get you anything in a tourney for a release? I've never understood why a boat fishing in a tourney would fight a bluefin for 6 hours when they could be fishing for money fish. Did they know they were bluefin when they hooked up?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Eastern Tackle said:


> Deep they just hang out until they die. :thumbsup: And if you hang them in the back of the throat thats just a bonus that shortens the fight :yes:


Apparently that is where a lot of tunas, marlins, swordies go down because it is much more oxygen rich down there. The marlin I released last year and swam with as long as I could, all paddled down pretty hard. I probably got down to 70' before I had to let go and they were kickin strong, headin deep.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> Do bluefin get you anything in a tourney for a release? I've never understood why a boat fishing in a tourney would fight a bluefin for 6 hours when they could be fishing for money fish. Did they know they were bluefin when they hooked up?


Nope, and I'd tend to agree, as the fight could take hours when they could use that time chasing fish that could win you money. But checking a gulf of mexico bluefin off your list is a pretty elite mark on the ol' resume


----------

